# String replacement



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

I was wondering how long you guys wait to replace your strings. I'm asking specifically about compound but would be curious about other setups as well. Do you estimate number of shots? Do you just look for any wear? I bought my bow almost 2 years ago, it's a 2008 Mathews drenalin, and practiced a couple times a week for the first year. It might be long overdue so I thought I'd ask. 

Also, any recommendations on new strings? And why you think one might be better then the other. I've heard winners choice are good but don't know why.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I change mine out every three years to four years depending on how much wear and tear is on it.I shoot winner choice. if it the string that some with the bow when you bought it it time to change it out. Get a winner choice string they pre stretch them so they don't stretch any more when you are shooting over time. I think they last longer.Hope this helps out.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I change mine every 12-18 months on my hunting bow. It sees to much abuse on the hill so I change it out. It also helps when you make your own strings. I would be happy to make you a set or if not look up H&M customs on archery talk would be my suggestions


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I change my string every year weather it needs it or not. But, it's an easier choice for me, my strings only cost $14 whereas you guys with the C.M.A.S.D's have to shell out upwards of $130 for your new string. :lol: That's why Dustin milks his for four years. Poor little buggar doesn't even know better...  

Just one more reason to shoot a recurve. :mrgreen: 

-O|o-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's why Dustin milks his for four years. Poor little buggar doesn't even know better...
> 
> Just one more reason to shoot a recurve. :mrgreen:
> 
> -O|o-


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The new Mathews have string sensors in the limbs...they calculate your poundage, temperature, and how many times your have drawn back the bow...you just remove the grip and there is a USB port you plug into your computer and it will tell you when to change the string.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> The new Mathews have string sensors in the limbs...they calculate your poundage, temperature, and how many times your have drawn back the bow...you just remove the grip and there is a USB port you plug into your computer and it will tell you when to change the string.


HOLY POOP! That's amazing! I didn't know how outdated my bow is! Guess I need to find away to hook up my ipod to it or I'll be the least cool guy in the hills! o-||


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol, isn't technology cool?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The new Mathews have string sensors in the limbs...they calculate your poundage, temperature, and how many times your have drawn back the bow..


Wow, that is cool... :shock:


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would second h&m bowstrings. Have used several over the years. About half the cost of a winners choice & never had any stretching problems


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

Great info guys. Thanks for mentioning H&M, its good to expand the options. I'll keep researching and let you know what I go with in the next few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I would highly recommend Winner's Choice.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

since a string will start showing signs of wear around a year. I replace them every year. Heck my hunting strings barley last the season. It seems they are always getting hung up on brush. 

I would also recommend H&M. Half the cost and same quality string. H&M uses the same materials in there string as winners choice.

I used to buy winners choice but it is simply toooo expensive to buy a set of carp strings for my bow and my daughters bows. Buy a string for my hunting bow and my daughters hunting bows. Buy a string for both my target bows and all my daughters target bows. 

This alone would cost me way over a grand a year just to keep up with the maintenance with winners choice. It would still cost me around 600 bucks with a set of H&M strings. This is why I just make my own strings now. It takes me about a couple of hours to make one string and get the bow back into specks. My strings are even better then Winners Choice because I can custom make each strings to eliminate more weight or go the other way and make it more stable and still do it for a fraction of the cost. Maybe $50 a year for all of our bows.


----------

